# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Μακαρόνια με αυγό και τυρί

## nancy7

Το ζυμαρικό με το αυγό φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο αλλά είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Δοκιμάστε το, βγαίνει υπέροχο.

Υλικά
Τριβελάκι ολικής άλεσης Barilla 60γρ(40γρ υδατ, 7,5γρ πρωτ, 1,2γρ λιπ, 3,6γρ φυτ.ινες,202 θερμ)
1 αυγό 50γρ (0,5γρ υδατανθρακα, 6γρ πρωτεινη, 5,5γρ λιπαρα, 79 θερμιδες)
Φέτα Less Μεβγάλ 50γρ(0,25γρ υδατ, 11,75γρ πρωτεινη, 6γρ λιπαρα, 102 θερμ)

Εκτέλεση
Βράζετε νερό και ρίχνετε τα μακαρόνια.
Σε πιάτο χτυπήστε το αυγό, τρίψτε μέσα τη φέτα και ανακατέψτε.
Όταν βράσουν τα μακαρόνια τα στραγγίζετε και τα ρίχνετε σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι σε υψηλή φωτιά και προσθέτετε το αυγό με το τυρί και ανακατεύετε μέχρι να ψηθεί το αυγό.

Δοκιμάστε το με όποιο ζυμαρικό ολικής θέλετε. Για τους κυρίους με μεγαλύτερες πρωτεινικές και θερμιδικές ανάγκες προσθέστε ασπράδια αυγού και λίγα ζυμαρικά.
Σύνολο: Υδατάνθρακας(40,75γρ), Πρωτείνη(25,25γρ), Λιπαρά (12,7γρ), Φυτικές Ίνες(3,6γρ), Θερμίδες(383,2)

----------


## f-panos

> Το ζυμαρικό με το αυγό φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο αλλά είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Δοκιμάστε το, βγαίνει υπέροχο.


 :03. Thumb up: 

Εχεις δικιο ειναι πολυ ωραιο κ μπορεις να προσθεσεις μεσα αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου πολυ υλικο(κομματακια ψημενου στηθους κοτας-γαλοπουλα αλλαντικο κλπ)

Μια παραλλαγη επισης ειναι στο φουρνο μονο που θελει λαδωμα το σκευος που θα το βαλουμε.

----------


## nancy7

> Εχεις δικιο ειναι πολυ ωραιο κ μπορεις να προσθεσεις μεσα αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου πολυ υλικο(κομματακια ψημενου στηθους κοτας-γαλοπουλα αλλαντικο κλπ)


Όντως με λίγο κομμένο κοτοπουλάκι θα γινόταν ακόμα καλύτερο, μόνο λίγο πιο χρονοβόρο. Η συνταγή μου είναι για μέρες που απλά β α ρ ι έ σ α ι να μαγειρέψεις. 10 λεπτά τα ζυμαρικά και άλλα 5 στο τηγάνι και είσαι έτοιμος.  :01. Smile:

----------


## f-panos

ναι γι'αυτο εγραψα ψημενο κοτοπουλο εννοω αν σου εχει μεινει απο την προηγουμενη

----------


## nancy7

> ναι γι'αυτο εγραψα ψημενο κοτοπουλο εννοω αν σου εχει μεινει απο την προηγουμενη


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## eri_87

Όντως ωραίο, το κάνω κι εγώ! Και με ρύζι γίνεται ωραίο ατο τηγάνι...
Άλλη φορά βάζω τα μακαρόνια σε αντικολλητικό χαρτί σένα ταψάκι κ μαζί αυγά και λίγο γάλα κ τυριά (ότι αναλογίες θέλει ο καθένας!) - βγαίνει σαν μακαρονόπιτα!

----------


## alwaysforthegood

> Όντως με λίγο κομμένο κοτοπουλάκι θα γινόταν ακόμα καλύτερο, μόνο λίγο πιο χρονοβόρο. Η συνταγή μου είναι για μέρες που απλά β α ρ ι έ σ α ι να μαγειρέψεις. 10 λεπτά τα ζυμαρικά και άλλα 5 στο τηγάνι και είσαι έτοιμος.


Το φιλετο κοτοπουλο(στηθος)αν το παρεις ψυγειου σε 10 λεπτα ειναι ετοιμο,οποτε πολυ απλα την ωρα που βραζεις τα μακαρονια πετας και στο αντικολλητικο το στηθακι σου και εισαι ΣΕΝΙΟΣ!

----------

